

Show HN: Filtdir, simple tool for recursively copying/transforming directories - andrewflnr
https://github.com/andrewf/filtdir

======
andrewflnr
Author here: I wrote this this weekend to automate the copy-recursively-but-
with-extra-processing pattern that I wanted to apply to my music collection
and website source. For the website, I was using a make hack I describe here:
[http://scrivulet.com/fixed/makefilter.html](http://scrivulet.com/fixed/makefilter.html)
, but it wasn't going to cut it when I wanted to change the .flac extension to
mp3. And anyway, I felt like writing something quick.

Hopefully it's useful to someone, as a template if nothing else. If anyone
knows a better tool for this, there's a pretty good chance I'll go for it.

